
Nobel laureate Robert Shiller ate cat food in the name of research - dirtyaura
http://uk.businessinsider.com/robert-shiller-ate-cat-food-2015-9?r=US&IR=T
======
dirtyaura
"The book's basic argument is that free markets creative incentives for
businesses to "phish."

This means that markets incent these businesses to sell bad products or peddle
misinformation to customers."

~~~
mgalka
It's written by two Nobel Prize winners, so there must be something to it. But
to me that sounds like common sense.

